# B14 rear disc conversions now shipping..



## fastbrake (May 24, 2002)

The long wait is over. Thanks to those of you who braved the past few months while I finished up the design and test fittings...


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

any pics???


----------



## AyrtonSennaD (Jun 10, 2002)

received mine  thanks Bryan


----------



## SXSENIS (Jun 9, 2002)

Got mine too. They look great! 

fastbrake
I have one ? though. I sent you a e-mail about it.


----------

